# My wife get pregnant, but my semen is only 2,000,000. Is it possible?



## ras-zah (Jul 27, 2012)

i am in need of your help, My wife get pregnant, but my semen is only 2,000,000. i do not know if it is possible!

i start searching the internet, and i found that the minimal is 20,000,000. What shall i do? Here doctor told me that it difficult but in realty it is only one is needed not the 20M..... I am "relay" in need of advice.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

do you have any other reason or any indications she would have cheated aside from the unexpected pregnancy?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> do you have any other reason or any indications she would have cheated aside from the unexpected pregnancy?


This....and yes...totally possible.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeisnotsogood (Jun 11, 2012)

Bummer. This is going to make the next year a living hell for you. You can't accuse her of infidelity that will backfire on you. What you can do is:

Put a Voice Activated Recorder (VAR) in her car. Why? Because people who have affairs always talk to their lovers while driving.

check her text messages if you can.

place a key logger on your computer if you have one.

Use GPS on her phone.

or hire a PI to follow her for a couple of weeks.

Good luck.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My EX bil was told he could absolutely NOT father a child. Forget now why. They had unprotected sex for YEARS and then voila my niece came. I'm sure he had doubts but she looks just like him. There is no doubt she is his.

So yes it's totally possible. All it takes is ONE sperm to get pregnant.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Ras-zah, Can you provide a little more information please: such as, 1) who tested your semen count, 2) has your wife been unfaithful in the past, 3) how long you've been married, etc.

Without additional details, we are only surmising.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Normally I'm all for investigation, but ONLY if there are signs of infidelity. Are there any signs? Otherwise, you should be happy about this pregnancy.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Based on your own research, you have low sperm count, but as far as you've read, this just makes it harder, not impossible. As you say, it just takes one.

Also, when did you get your last sperm count taken? Sperm count can greatly, greatly vary, for example, sitting in a hot tub a lot, wearing tight underwear, riding bicycles can all temporarily decrease sperm count; you stop doing any one of these things and your sperm count goes up. Unless you had your sperm count taken the day before she ovulated, I wouldn't put too much stock in that last test.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

It only takes ONE sperm to fertilize an egg. Sperm count designations deal with averages and probabilities.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

My sperm count has always tested "normal" and yet, my ex wife's only two children were fathered by two other guys.
Of course, when she was able to convince me her libido was low, she was able to keep our encounters to a minimum.
I have had far more sexual contact with women I have met in the two years since the split than I had in the twenty we were "together".


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

OP to your original question. Yes, it is possible. From your question, are we to assume that you have reason to suspect that she is having unprotected sex with someone else?


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

So you thought low sperm count meant no babies????? You sir are either a lucky SOB and should be on your knees thanking God. If you are that worried about it you can search through email, phone records, fB, and skype. If you find nothing then I doubt anything is going on. If you can't get over it when the baby is born discreetly have a dna test run. usually all you need is some hair and like 500 bucks. Small price to pay for peace of mind.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

The DNA test can also be done with a simple and painless oral swab kit that you can do in the privacy of your own home. It can be done without a sample from the mother, but getting the mother's sample would be ideal.

A simple swab from the expected father and another from the child. You mail the kit off and get your results. For the two kids I checked, it cost me less than 300 bucks. 

Spending a few minutes on google will yield results if this is something you want to do. I believe you can also buy kits in some drug stores.

Good luck
WD


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Only takes one sperm.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Not a medical doctor but biology major. Low sperm count doesn't mean no babies. It means the chances are worse. That 20,000,000 number is the lower limit of normality. Lower than that you have less chance of impregnating a woman. But lower chances doesn't mean no chances. 

Anyway, before you do something stupid like accusing a woman of cheating without basis, just do a DNA test to be sure.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

If there are no other reasons then relax dude. Crack a bottle of champagne with her!


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

ras-zah said:


> i am in need of your help, My wife get pregnant, but my semen is only 2,000,000. i do not know if it is possible!
> 
> i start searching the internet, and i found that the minimal is 20,000,000. What shall i do? Here doctor told me that it difficult but in realty it is only one is needed not the 20M..... I am "relay" in need of advice.


It only takes one. If you have any doubt, DNA test the baby when it is born. But it only takes one. You still have a pretty decent number there.... I have heard of people getting preggo on a lot less than that.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Low sperm count is just that. Low. It is not zero.


----------



## ras-zah (Jul 27, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> do you have any other reason or any indications she would have cheated aside from the unexpected pregnancy?


There is no other reason.


----------



## ras-zah (Jul 27, 2012)

lifeisnotsogood said:


> Bummer. This is going to make the next year a living hell for you. You can't accuse her of infidelity that will backfire on you. What you can do is:
> 
> Put a Voice Activated Recorder (VAR) in her car. Why? Because people who have affairs always talk to their lovers while driving.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I thought about this, there is Spy Software you can monitor the mobile Through. the real hell " I do have three more kids"


----------



## ras-zah (Jul 27, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> My EX bil was told he could absolutely NOT father a child. Forget now why. They had unprotected sex for YEARS and then voila my niece came. I'm sure he had doubts but she looks just like him. There is no doubt she is his.
> 
> So yes it's totally possible. All it takes is ONE sperm to get pregnant.


Kind of relieving


----------



## ras-zah (Jul 27, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> Ras-zah, Can you provide a little more information please: such as, 1) who tested your semen count, 2) has your wife been unfaithful in the past, 3) how long you've been married, etc.
> 
> Without additional details, we are only surmising.


1- The test was in respective clinic.
2- Nothing happened before leading to unfaithful feeling. 
3- 15 years with three kids


----------



## Ansley (Apr 5, 2010)

A girl I used to work with got pregnant after her husband has a vasectomy. It was his. She wasnt worried but of course he had serious doubts (imagine dinner at their house that night). 12 years later she has had a tubal and there is a beautiful boy that looks identical to his dad!


----------



## ras-zah (Jul 27, 2012)

badbane said:


> So you thought low sperm count meant no babies????? You sir are either a lucky SOB and should be on your knees thanking God. If you are that worried about it you can search through email, phone records, fB, and skype. If you find nothing then I doubt anything is going on. If you can't get over it when the baby is born discreetly have a dna test run. usually all you need is some hair and like 500 bucks. Small price to pay for peace of mind.


can you suggest me any trusted lab or clinic can do it in the state?


----------



## ras-zah (Jul 27, 2012)

workindad said:


> The DNA test can also be done with a simple and painless oral swab kit that you can do in the privacy of your own home. It can be done without a sample from the mother, but getting the mother's sample would be ideal.
> 
> A simple swab from the expected father and another from the child. You mail the kit off and get your results. For the two kids I checked, it cost me less than 300 bucks.
> 
> ...


send me the name of the clinic you did the test in.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

I would not worry about the paternity of the child until you had a reason to. From what you have described -- YOU DO NOT.

(BTW, if you don't want anymore kids, get a vasectomy - and even then it's not 100% foolproof.)


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Please don't accuse your wife, if there is no reason to suspect cheating. 

Yes. One sperm can impregnate someone, so it's possible despite you low count. 

Do DNA later. 

Also, you might want to google red flags for a cheating spouse. 

Or, search for threads like that at this site. 

I was totally oblivious to my spouses cheating because I did not know the red flags. 

They were there all along though, I just didn't know they were red flags.

Even if there are red flags, do not accuse her. Get evidence first, VAR, key logger etc.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't get it dude... You have no reason to suspect your wife, and you are probably having unprotected sex with her. You now have been told that a low sperm count still allows for pregnancies. And you still are suspicious?

Damn... dude get some nice champagne and celebrate.



> 1- The test was in respective clinic.
> 2- Nothing happened before leading to unfaithful feeling.
> 3- 15 years with three kids


These 3 kids are yours right? So what made you think you could not have kids?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

ras-zah said:


> i am in need of your help, My wife get pregnant, but my semen is only 2,000,000. i do not know if it is possible!
> 
> i start searching the internet, and i found that the minimal is 20,000,000. What shall i do? Here doctor told me that it difficult but in realty it is only one is needed not the 20M..... I am "relay" in need of advice.


If your wife hasn't slept with anyone else, I'd say it's a reality more than a possibility. As you have doubts, I suspect you think you wife has been cheating on you?

It only takes one determined little swimmer to fertilize an egg.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Unless you have some mitigating evidence of a probable tryst on the part of your wife, sperm count alone is not evidence enough.

My perception has always been that if there is any suspicion of such on your part, then the suspicion itself is usually well founded.

That being said, if the suspicion is still there, then just keep digging!


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

ras-zah said:


> send me the name of the clinic you did the test in.



I used gtldna.net I paid for a 3-day turn around and fed-ex delivery because of the timeline I was operating under. It was less than 300 bucks for 2 kids without a sample from their mother.

If you are in no hurry, then you can spend less by eliminating faster turnaround times and shipping.

Very easy to do. Very private as well. There are other companies as well and I would assume they are about the same.

Good luck
WD


----------

